
Show HN: Paste My Taste for Last.FM, share your music taste - dewey
https://pastemytaste.com
======
dewey
Hey, I built this over the last two weekends to play around with VueJS. It's
open source and on Github: [https://github.com/dewey/paste-my-
taste](https://github.com/dewey/paste-my-taste)

